# Blacks found in Indy



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Seen on another site they found some blacks in Indy. The snow here in Warsaw dropped ground temps back into the 30\'s


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

What site did u see that? It's been snowing in S. Indiana and W. Kentucky. 41 in Henderson now. 
Guess ill drag out da' boots.


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Morel mushroom hunting club.com click on resent finds it will show pics


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

were they popping out of the 8 inches of snow or whatever they had haha


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

357magum,, Reread the post they claim they found them March 24 in 22 degree temps. Looks like a dusting of snow on the ground. But that pic could have been from years ago who knows


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I try to not get excited about early reports. I let nature inform me as to when it is time to head to the woods. I have not got the itch yet. It is hard to move around in artic gear ,LOL.. Some wild flowers are starting to make an appearance on the farm though.


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Same here. Haven't had the morel dream yet either. 
Believe none of what u hear 
And half of what u see!
Secret tip #1 MOREL HUNTERS/PICKERS LIE!!!
Lol


----------



## meekmorel (Mar 20, 2013)

I have seen this post on the other site and I think it is false, they have been reported in southern indiana and indianapolis, and i live in the middle of those and theres still nothing here, doesnt make sense, but by the looks of it itll be in the next week or maybe 2
and yes MorelDawg, mushroom hunters dont always tell the truth when it comes to mushrooms lol


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

I have heard that ground temps have to get and stay at 53 degrees before morels will pop. Ground temps in my area are around 48 during the day dropping into the 30's a night ,so still a little early


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

you are right Smoky...ground needs to stay steady above 50 degrees and then its every man,woman,and child for them selves...good luck from Charlestown In.


----------

